

Why Did Government Santa Tracker, NORAD, Ditch Google For Microsoft? - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/18/why-did-government-santa-tracker-norad-ditch-google-for-microsoft/

======
jgeorge
Maybe Google was on the naughty list this year?

